# Continental ExtremeContact DWS vs. DW for Ride Comfort?



## jxo (Mar 22, 2010)

DWS or DW, which one?

2000 528i sport package; 18/245 and 18/265.

I have dedicated snows on separate wheels so the S is not crucial. I am looking to maximize comfort and noise for non-winter driving. As between the DWS and the DW, which should be superior for comfort and noise? The Tire Rack surveys only cover the DWS version. I would expect that the tread pattern on the DW would make it quieter than the DWS? safe conclusion? how about ride comfort?

Should the other performance ratings for the DW be similar to those specified for the DWS?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

DWS. its an all season tire
the DW is a summer perfomance tire with stiffer sidewalls and grippier tread. both will lend to more noise, harsher (not necessarily harsh) ride


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Orient330iNYC said:


> DWS. its an all season tire
> the DW is a summer perfomance tire with stiffer sidewalls and grippier tread. both will lend to more noise, harsher (not necessarily harsh) ride


+1 except for the harsher ride statement. That is a subjective and comparative statement. I personally find both (yes, I have both tires on different cars) a heck of a lot better than the OEM RFTs that came with the cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree with the above two posts.

Softer ride and longer wear with the DWS compared to the DW.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gary,

I've got the 2010 335D with Sports so 18" staggered B/S OEM RFT tires. I like the way they handled, life was OK at 32k. A bit harsh but probably what one can expect with low profile sport wheels.

I'm looking to swap over to regular tires, and like the Conti DW or DWS. I live in South Florida so no snow to speak of (last I cheked). Looking for a good overall handling tire, good value, life, etc... Basically I commute but in a spirited fashion if you catch my drift?

Should I consider the DW or the DWS? The DWS indicates longer tread life but lower Dry and Wet traction.

Thanks, as always.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If you'd like to maintain the same type of handling and grip levels but have a better ride, stick with the DW. The DWS will wear longer and have an even softer ride but offers you no other advantages in Florida driving while sacrificing quite a bit in handling over the DW.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## mr_byers (Mar 8, 2015)

I am trying to make the same decision however i live in NC and we get snow or sleet maybe 5-10 days per year. Is the difference between the 2 that great to justify dws vs dw for that period of time? Does the dw work sufficiently in cold wet weather and just not good in snow or is the dw bad in anything cold and wet.


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

mr_byers said:


> I am trying to make the same decision however i live in NC and we get snow or sleet maybe 5-10 days per year. Is the difference between the 2 that great to justify dws vs dw for that period of time? Does the dw work sufficiently in cold wet weather and just not good in snow or is the dw bad in anything cold and wet.


DW in winter is not a good idea. It is a summer tire. I have used the DW in late fall. You can do it but I would advise use of a winter tire in the winter or at least an all season.


----------



## mr_byers (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

